# Yellow Lab tank mates. :-/



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey guys, im really interested in setting up a Yellow lab cichlid tank. Although they are part of the mbuna african cichlid family, they are one of the most docile of the mbuna.

Are there any possible tank mates that could go along with the yellow lab? They will be going in a 30 gallon tank. How many could fit in there? What tank mates could there be, if any?

THANKS!


----------



## Dach (Feb 27, 2009)

They can hold their own against most mbuna. The classic - yellow lab + demasoni tank looks really nice, but since you are putting them in a 30g I would not recommend the demasoni. Instead, I would recommend salousi with a BN pleco for algae control.


----------



## WyldLife6201 (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree, having a BN Pleco makes your tank look exotic and it helps maintain algae levels.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

if I make a yellow lab and salousi tank, how many of each should I put in the tank?

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

shotgun13249 said:


> if I make a yellow lab and salousi tank, how many of each should I put in the tank?
> 
> THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!


Well that depends on what size tank. For instance 20g=2(1 of each or 2 of the same). labidochromis caeruleus can attain a size of up to 8" where as the Pseudotropheus saulosi(i think thats what you mean by salousi) only reach a max size of about 3".Based on the max sizes of these Mbuna cichlids you will need atleast a 20/30g or bigger to comfortably house them,with lots of rocks/caves/places to hide.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah, it is a 30g tank. So three would be all i could confortably put in there?


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

bump for another look.


----------



## Dach (Feb 27, 2009)

I would recommend (max) 5 x salousi in a 30g or 3 x salousi and 1 x yellow lab.


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

You could have a pair of Buffalo Heads with them! That's what I want to do, eventually...


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

if I do a species-only yellow lab tank, how many labs could i put in?

Also, how do I sex yellow labs?


----------

